# HELP with Etisalat please



## canadianexp (May 31, 2013)

Hello,

I've just moved into a townhouse in Al Hamra Village (RAK) and signed up for Elife with Etisalat last week. I got a call today that there was a problem with connecting and that they weren't able to do it yet. I was also told that the man that might be able to fix it is on emergency leave. 

I am starting to panic as I have signed a 1 year contract and am now worried that I won't be able to get internet, tv or phone. I know for a fact that other people in the area have this service so I have a bit of hope. 

Can anyone give me any advice as to if you think I will be able to get the services I have subscribed to? And if not, what should I do?

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## canadianexp (May 31, 2013)

Please help me!


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

canadianexp said:


> I was also told that the man that might be able to fix it is on emergency leave.


i don't really understand what's all the fuss about? they've told you that you will get your services as soon as the field engineer comes back from emergency leave - so..?


----------



## canadianexp (May 31, 2013)

The issue is that I have not been told that they will be able to fix it but that they "might" be able to fix it. I would LOVE to be overreacting about this and really hope that I am. My issue is what if they can't fix it and really is that something that might occur?


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Once E get round to fixing something one of two things usually happens: It works first time (sorry, don't laugh, it has happened); More commonly it takes a few appointments that they don't make, several visits, a lot of phone calls and a few hours off your life expectancy. In fairness they do usually get things working. Eventually. Good luck....


----------



## Mubeen89 (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't worry about it. I have had my fair share of such scares from Etisalat but eventually they do live up to their commitments. Just try and keep in constant touch with them guys at Etisalat and your issue should be sorted soon.


----------



## cornejooste (Jun 19, 2013)

canadianexp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just moved into a townhouse in Al Hamra Village (RAK) and signed up for Elife with Etisalat last week. I got a call today that there was a problem with connecting and that they weren't able to do it yet. I was also told that the man that might be able to fix it is on emergency leave.
> 
> ...


Hi Canadianexp,
I also had my fair share of struggles with Etisalat.
I would suggest that you get the 4G USB Internet meanwhile.
Very convenient.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds all rather normal! I can't get etisalat connected to my new apartment yet and move tomorrow...am I panicking? No. Inshallah.


----------

